# Gander Mountain Warranty Deal!!



## ChaseNagy (Feb 2, 2011)

I bought a Pfleuger Presidential spinning combo at Gander Mountain for $80 about 3 months ago. When asked if i wanted the $10 1-year warranty I reluctantly said yes. Well, yesterday on my way out the door I shut the tip of my rod in the door. The first inch or so snapped completely off.:rant: When I got home I gave Gander Mountain a call using the number provided on the warranty slip. The guy on the other end of the call quickly verified my reciept and told me that since the pole was "too big to be shipped back" I don't have to send it in. He's sending me a label that I have to send back with my receipt and there sending me a $80 + tax Gander Mountain gift card. I was beyond thrilled to hear this because I know the tip can be repaired for under $10. So I keep my rod and reel which can be easily fixed and they are sending me a $80 gift card.....I am now in the market for an UltraLite rod and reel for under $80, any suggestions. Catching big bluegill and crappie is just too much fun so i figured why not have a rod dedicated to it.

Moral of the story is DON'T PASS UP ON THE WARRANTY. Gander Mountain has a good one when it comes to rods. :coolgleam


----------



## Mvillecowboy (Mar 1, 2012)

There is a real nice ultra-lite by St. Croix that is right around $80 I bought one for my day a few years ago and he loves it! I worked at gander way back when and we never had that, but you are correct it is a good deal as long as you get to use it, lol. When I worked there we were told by the manager that we were not to refuse any returns! And let me tell you there were a few guys in there that would come in and buy a rod or boots whatever and every year they would return it and get a new one and we had to do it! It looks like they finally got smart. Good for them!


----------



## drumcode (Dec 19, 2011)

Since you know the tip can be repaired for cheap you may want to check the busted section of Gander mountain for rods. I saw a Abu Veritas yesterday at the Taylor store with a busted tip for like 1/2 normal $100 price tag.


----------



## ChaseNagy (Feb 2, 2011)

I won't/don't abuse the system but this definitely turned in my favor. And I'll be sure to check the discount racks....always do!
Thanks for the info on the St Croix, i'll check it out.


----------



## redeyed (Aug 18, 2011)

Bass Pro in Auburn Hills has some really nice panfish rods from 5' to 11' in ultra light as well as light actions. They are priced $45 - $55.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

redeyed said:


> Bass Pro in Auburn Hills has some really nice panfish rods from 5' to 11' in ultra light as well as light actions. They are priced $45 - $55.


I dont think Bass Pro takes Gander Mountain gift cards...then again, maybe?


----------



## ChaseNagy (Feb 2, 2011)

Jimp.... you hit the nail on the head there. Cash is low, this giftcard allows me to spend money on fishing stuff without feeling like i could have spent it better on other things like cash does.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

The grab bag will put a new tip on broke rods for like 3 bucks..  

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

ChaseNagy said:


> Jimp.... you hit the nail on the head there. Cash is low, this giftcard allows me to spend money on fishing stuff without feeling like i could have spent it better on other things like cash does.


LOL, love the gift cards for Birthdays and Christmas etc.
Got some nice stuff I might not have spent cash on otherwise...
Doesn't seem the same.


----------



## ChaseNagy (Feb 2, 2011)

Jimw said:


> The grab bag will put a new tip on broke rods for like 3 bucks..
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



Good to know! Thats probably what i'll do.


----------

